# 8-30-09 stingray shootin



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Last weekend a friend came down and fished.He personally was after a red on light tackle and stingray with his bow. WELL after one red he couldn't wait for another so off we went in search for some stingers.Got these starting at Pringles cut only working about 300 yds down the bay shore. I will never ever wade again with out my boots ever! 
I can say it was a blast and made for some really nice filets c'mon butter and garlic.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Great kill! THANK YOU!

And eewwwwwww


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

nice


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

You probably saved someone a lot of pain!


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

Yep never leave the boat w/out my rayguards on!!!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

That is really cool, I shot my first few stingrays in Florida this summer. I didn't know it you could do it so close to home.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

so how exactly are you cooking up those stingers? I've been told on the larger ones to get a pipe sharpen the edges and pound it through the skirts fill the pipe then push them out and cook like scallops.


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Never thought of this. May have found me a new hobby. :doowapsta
I could see a new tournament trail coming soon.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Great job. Looks like fun.


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

FINALLY STINGRAYS HAVE A PREDATOR IN THE BAY.


----------

